
Heptio to be acquired by VMware - jrosoff
https://blog.heptio.com/heptio-will-be-joining-forces-with-vmware-on-a-shared-cloud-native-mission-b01225b1bc9e
======
raesene9
I guess this kind of consolidation is inevitable in the containerization space
and good on the Heptio crew for what I hope is a good acquisition.

That said I can't help but wonder what will happen to a lot of the open source
projects that underpin a lot of the containerization world from people like
CoreOS an Heptio, after their acquisitions have settled.

